# Cinematic Street Photography0



## tastino0 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, I'm Tastino0, new for this forum, but I follow you for a while.
I'm From Florence. I have a 5DMII, EF 135L, EF 85 F1.8 and EF 28 F1.8.


I want to share with you my work, this is my *Flickr Stream*: Flickr: Tastino0's Photostream
This is a Cinematic and Street Photography, I'm trying to catch life moments that for most part can be part of movies, can make emotions, can tell a story. My motto is One Story Behind Every Shot.
I have a project, *[Life Is Art] Project 365  2011*: one photo a day for telling life as a movie, now I arrived at day #190. Hope you enjoy my work: [Life Is Art] Project 365


- This is my *Facebook Fan Page* with special and exclusive content inside as "Mobile [camera] Content" and "Video [mobile] Scenic Moments": https://www.facebook.com/Tastino0Photography0


- And this is my *Twitter Page*: twitter.com/tastino0


Please joint me if you like, Special Contents are only for Facebook Fan Page, not Flickr 
Happy to be part of this community too, now.


Click You Soon0 - Tastino0.








Day #192








Nightswimming. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!








Day #191








Day #190


----------



## KenC (Aug 1, 2011)

I like these a lot, with the exception of Day #191.  They do what you are trying to do, especially the first two; I might darken the bright spots on the left side of these images a bit.  Day #191 is a little busy and I'm not getting a clear story from it.


----------



## tastino0 (Aug 3, 2011)

KenC said:


> I like these a lot, with the exception of Day #191.  They do what you are trying to do, especially the first two; I might darken the bright spots on the left side of these images a bit.  Day #191 is a little busy and I'm not getting a clear story from it.


She was asking a coin for a ride to her mother 
Thanks for your comment!


----------



## tmL (Aug 6, 2011)

I really like your work! I love taking pictures of people on the streets but often have a hard time focusing correctly or before the moment is gone. Also, I find it a little difficult to snap photos without the person catching you haha. Are you using your 135 for most of the closer up shots?


----------



## jaymitch (Aug 6, 2011)

Beautiful work! #190, #192 are amazing


----------



## tastino0 (Aug 7, 2011)

tmL said:


> I really like your work! I love taking pictures of people on the streets but often have a hard time focusing correctly or before the moment is gone. Also, I find it a little difficult to snap photos without the person catching you haha. Are you using your 135 for most of the closer up shots?


Thank you! Yes mostly I'm using 135L. I also have a 85 f1.8 and 28 f1.8. Thinking to get 16-35L II.


----------



## tastino0 (Aug 11, 2011)

Night Walk. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!






Day #220






Day #218






Day #217






Day #213


----------



## Photogaz (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow wow wow, very cinematic.  Can I ask what processing you did?


----------



## kiddmaff5646 (Aug 13, 2011)

wow just went through your flickr... you have some amazing work!


----------



## Nikon_Josh (Aug 13, 2011)

These are truly beautiful!


----------



## tastino0 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you guys! Really! Here more:





Day #229








Day #227








Day #231








Sunlight. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!








The Rise. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Mesoam (Aug 23, 2011)

nice series, I like the spontaneity of the images


----------



## tastino0 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you! You can also follow me in the major social network pages linked on my sign! 
Cheers!


----------



## Emersyn (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow!  I like 191 and 220, maybe because of the meaning behind the photo. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## edddial (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful... nice work!


----------



## JustinZ850 (Aug 25, 2011)

Good stuff!!


----------



## tastino0 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 29, 2011)

Nice


----------



## tastino0 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you 2Wheel!


----------



## tastino0 (Aug 30, 2011)

New Set on Flickr and on My New Site: 


The 100 Most Visited Shot on Tastino0 Flickr Stream.


Check it out guys! Click you soon0 - Tastino0.


----------



## tastino0 (Sep 1, 2011)

Life In Femininity: a new Set on Flickr to celebrate Women:Life In Femininity - a set on Flickr


----------



## tastino0 (Sep 7, 2011)

In My Head. di Tastino0, su Flickr





Moments. di Tastino0, su Flickr





Peace. di Tastino0, su Flickr





Dying. di Tastino0, su Flickr




You can also more picture on my Facebook Fan Page or on mayor Social Network Pages on my Sign below


----------



## tastino0 (Oct 2, 2011)

Day #271 &#8226; 365 L.A. di Tastino0, su Flickr


----------



## klinic (Oct 6, 2011)

These are all just amazing. I love the cinematic quality of them, I really want to try this style out myself. I've subscribed to this thread and I'll be keeping a close eye on you on Flickr.


----------



## PeterGrusel (Oct 6, 2011)

very nice shots! I really like the format and the processing of the images! how do you process them to get these nice colors?


----------



## Crollo (Oct 19, 2011)

Great shots, definitely seems cinematic in the sense that the subjects aren't 'acting' and are actually completely naturally living their own lives. My only suggestion would be to lose the anamorphic bars, while they do sell the cinematic look immediately, the images are a lot more visually pleasing without borders.


----------



## heroes19 (Oct 19, 2011)

Great series of image....you are really very strong in composition and exposure. What software are you using for editing the image? Can share with us the technic of editing?

Great job man.


----------



## that1guy (Oct 21, 2011)

nice! great lighting and editing on these


----------

